# Look what my husband brought home! Is she purebred?



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, so we've been talking for a long time about adopting a 1 y/o neutered male, but my husband was not thrilled with having a 1 y/o. Anyways, he mentioned it at work and one of the guys had this puppy and he didn't want her so he gave her to my husband! He brought her home today without telling me! Not sure if she is a purebred, she is kinda funny looking. He said she was born Sept. 15 or so, and she is purebred, but didn't have papers or proof. She has had her first shot, and has been wormed. She is a nice puppy, Harley is getting along well with her. Do you think she looks like a GSD puppy, and is there something wrong with her ears or is this something they go thru at 3 1/2 months? She also has the lightest eyes, not brown at all. I really like her, she is very sweet.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

How cute! I think she's pure, however there's no real way to tell without papers.

Her eyes don't look that light to me, and they'll probably get darker anyway.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert but she looks pure to me. What is her name?


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cute pup you got there. Deffinitly looks like a GSD.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think she looks pure as well...very cute!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> I'm certainly no expert but she looks pure to me. What is her name?


Her name was Molly, we haven't decided yet if we will keep that. I would like to call her Holly (since she was kinda Christmas present), but he doesn't like it, too close to Harley. So, we are still arguing about it.
And, I don't think she was an inside dog, she doesn't like it in here, I think she is hot.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So you aren't getting that beautiful dog you had been going to adopt? She is a very cute puppy and I'm glad you like her. If my husband did that to me, though, I'd be pretty PO'd.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Omg, how cute!! Congrats on the new pup!!! 

She looks pure to me... though, I'm not an expert. Either way, she is adorable!!!

Good luck with her!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> So you aren't getting that beautiful dog you had been going to adopt? She is a very cute puppy and I'm glad you like her. If my husband did that to me, though, I'd be pretty PO'd.


No, we were going back and forth about it, he didn't think Harley would get along with another full grown male. He didn't discuss the puppy with me, but I'm not too po'd, she is very cute and gets along well with him. I had the choice to take him back if he didn't work out, but he didn't want to get attached to another dog and not have it get along with Harley and have to give it back. It's all good, she needed a good home, and we are it. Kismet?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HeyJude said:


> No, we were going back and forth about it, he didn't think Harley would get along with another full grown male. He didn't discuss the puppy with me, but I'm not too po'd, she is very cute and gets along well with him. I had the choice to take him back if he didn't work out, but he didn't want to get attached to another dog and not have it get along with Harley and have to give it back. It's all good, she needed a good home, and we are it. Kismet?


Kismet is a great name! My DH gave us a Christmas surprise 5 yrs ago, Onyx. I was not happy whatsoever because I wasn't involved in the whole situation. But I got over it within 24 hours. 
Onyx has issues, temperament, allergies ~ I am the one that has to manage her, not the DH. Oh well....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Or Karma! She's adorable and it sounds like your husband's a great guy with a mushy heart. She looks like a gsd to me too- their ears do all kinds of wild things until they finish teething so give her plenty of things to chew like knuckle bones, bully sticks, etc, to strengthen those muscles.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks like a typical 3 month old, black and tan, GSD puppy. Not sure why you say she is funny looking? Ears can be funky as they try to stand. Also if she is panting a lot, maybe as you said she is warm, but it could also be a sign of stress. Should stop once she is settled in and used to her new home and new people. She looks very sweet - enjoy!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Or Karma! She's adorable and it sounds like your husband's a great guy with a mushy heart. She looks like a gsd to me too- their ears do all kinds of wild things until they finish teething so give her plenty of things to chew like knuckle bones, bully sticks, etc, to strengthen those muscles.


My husband is the biggest sweetie in the world. He loves Harley and I think he wants what is best for him. Also, is this the kind of bone you are talking about? My kids got it for Harley for Christmas, little did they know he would be sharing it so soon. I love the name Karma, but I bet he won't. He likes names like Molly and such. I would like to call her Quinn, but I won't even suggest it, it won't get far. He is also pigheaded.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> She looks like a typical 3 month old, black and tan, GSD puppy. Not sure why you say she is funny looking? Ears can be funky as they try to stand. Also if she is panting a lot, maybe as you said she is warm, but it could also be a sign of stress. Should stop once she is settled in and used to her new home and new people. She looks very sweet - enjoy!


I'm so used to Harley's look, the LC dark look. And her ears are folded, and this being only my 2nd GSD I'm not sure what to look for. I look at everyone's photos and they all look different. Harley has AKC papers, so I had a general idea he would look like a GSD, she doesn't have anything like that, so I was just asking. She is settling in well, she gets along great with Harley and he likes her, and she hasn't peed or poo'd in the house yet, for this I am very happy! Now, it will be great when I get her to go in and out of the doggie door!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She looks younger than having been whelped Sept 15. But that is just a guess on my part. Those ears could start to pop up at any time. You could call her Noel or Merry.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Agree she looks pb. Her ears are on their way up. You can see some of the stages on this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think she looks like a typical blk and tan GSD pup. She is cute and I love her ears. Karma is perfect! However I really like the name you mentioned "Quinn" or "Quinny".


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like a pure GSD pup to me.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks to me like you lucked out!

She is adorable and looks like a purebred GSD to me.

She needs a home, you have a home, be proud of her!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I think she looks like a typical blk and tan GSD pup. She is cute and I love her ears. Karma is perfect! However I really like the name you mentioned "Quinn" or "Quinny".


I love Quinn and Quinny! Gosh, I forgot about those shark like teeth. I put my finger in her mouth to take out a small piece of raw-hide just as she was biting down on it, the pain is excruciating! Went right thru my nail.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

zyppi said:


> Looks to me like you lucked out!
> 
> She is adorable and looks like a purebred GSD to me.
> 
> She needs a home, you have a home, be proud of her!


Yep, we lucked out. Just happened to be her when she needed us!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's very cute!
That kind of bite hurts like ****, btw. I needed a narcotic to get through the night when a goat bit me that way!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

She looks the spitting image of my girl Rio when she was a pup. Your pups coat will probably lighten up a lot as she gets older. Rio is pretty much black an cream now instead of tan. 
Shes a stunner :wub:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

saw your fb post and wasn't sure what it meant but had an idea, lolol...congratulations she looks adorable.

on the subject of the nail injury...sharing what happened to me just so you have a heads up. i sustained a VERY SMALL dog tooth puncture wound in the webbing between my thumb and forefinger, i mean VERY SMALL, as small as the one in your nail or smaller. well, i'd never had an injury from a dog tooth before, it was so small that i couldn't possibly see how it could cause problem, i generally heal really fast. okay, six days after it happened i looked down at my hand and it looked like a lobster claw, seriously. so i went to a urgent care clinic and they sent me straight to the hospital ER, where they immediately admitted me and put me on IV antibiotics. they told me that if the redness and swelling did not go down within 24 hours of beginning the IV antibiotics they'd have to open my hand, drain the infection, irrigate it with direct antibiotic solution and HOPE i did not loose my hand. I COULD NOT BELIEVE THIS HAD HAPPENED from such a tiny puncture wound. and i might still not believe it could happen, had it not happened to me. all of this could have been prevented if i'd only have gone immediately and started a preventative course of oral antibiotics. so i heavily encourage you to go to the doc and get some of those oral antibiotics so you don't wind up having a little vacation in the local emergency room/hospital that you surely didn't plan on. please go, it could save your finger or hand or even your life. and i'm not being dramatic or exagerating, not even one little bit. take care, good luck. wonderful that you got this new baby!!! looks like your harley-boy loves her already! go please. tomorrow.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

katieliz said:


> saw your fb post and wasn't sure what it meant but had an idea, lolol...congratulations she looks adorable.
> 
> on the subject of the nail injury...sharing what happened to me just so you have a heads up. i sustained a VERY SMALL dog tooth puncture wound in the webbing between my thumb and forefinger, i mean VERY SMALL, as small as the one in your nail or smaller. well, i'd never had an injury from a dog tooth before, it was so small that i couldn't possibly see how it could cause problem, i generally heal really fast. okay, six days after it happened i looked down at my hand and it looked like a lobster claw, seriously. so i went to a urgent care clinic and they sent me straight to the hospital ER, where they immediately admitted me and put me on IV antibiotics. they told me that if the redness and swelling did not go down within 24 hours of beginning the IV antibiotics they'd have to open my hand, drain the infection, irrigate it with direct antibiotic solution and HOPE i did not loose my hand. I COULD NOT BELIEVE THIS HAD HAPPENED from such a tiny puncture wound. and i might still not believe it could happen, had it not happened to me. all of this could have been prevented if i'd only have gone immediately and started a preventative course of oral antibiotics. so i heavily encourage you to go to the doc and get some of those oral antibiotics so you don't wind up having a little vacation in the local emergency room/hospital that you surely didn't plan on. please go, it could save your finger or hand or even your life. and i'm not being dramatic or exagerating, not even one little bit. take care, good luck. wonderful that you got this new baby!!! looks like your harley-boy loves her already! go please. tomorrow.


I have a prescription of antibiotics that I didn't take for my last ear infection, I will take those. I think I will lose my nail.... bummer. My finger is so swelled it feels like it is going to burst, and the hole (I guess that is what it is) keeps weeping from the pressure, so I have to keep a bandaid on it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You may have to have the nail opened up to release the pressure. Wow, that does look painful!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You may have to have the nail opened up to release the pressure. Wow, that does look painful!


It is open, it keeps weeping, so I think that will be okay. She put a moon shaped rip on it, very sore.


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> It is open, it keeps weeping, so I think that will be okay. She put a moon shaped rip on it, very sore.


ahh, the landshark stage....don't miss it...glad they outgrow it. I have taken stuff out of Shadow's mouth till she finally learned the "drop it" command. Best command next to sit that she's mastered . She puts EVERYTHING in her mouth!
But you look like you got a nice healthy pup! CUTE!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please be very careful, things can progress and go downhill very fast. you also can't be sure the antibiotics are the right ones for the specific pathogen. okay, puttin' away the mom hat now, lolol...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

x2 if you have good health insurance, get it seen by a doctor. Don't take an old prescription. That is how superbugs are created that are resistant to antibiotics.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I will call my doctor and see what he prescribes. He is pretty good at giving me what i need without going out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

FWIW when the goat bit me like that I just washed it and didn't take oral antibiotics. It healed fine and finally the hole grew out and I cut it off.


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

She looks pure to me. Some times it takes a while for the ears to stand full. Sometimes they never do. I have a 6 month old puppy now that has one ear up and the other lays acrossed the top of her head. I know she is pure because I have both parents and grandparents.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

westallkennel said:


> She looks pure to me. Some times it takes a while for the ears to stand full. Sometimes they never do. I have a 6 month old puppy now that has one ear up and the other lays acrossed the top of her head. I know she is pure because I have both parents and grandparents.


I only worry cause the ears are creased like Collie ears, never seen another like it.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> FWIW when the goat bit me like that I just washed it and didn't take oral antibiotics. It healed fine and finally the hole grew out and I cut it off.


I called Dr. and he said just leave it alone. I did, and it is doing fine.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

HeyJude said:


> I only worry cause the ears are creased like Collie ears, never seen another like it.


Her face looks slightly collie like too, but it's hard to say right now, I think we need like a dozen more pics


----------

